# Devonport Market Hall



## muppet1992 (Jan 19, 2011)

The market in what was at the time known as Plymouth Dock was at the end of Fore Street near the Dockyard gate. This was moved in 1762 to a new site when stalls were erected on the site of some stagnant ponds. These were rebuilt in about 1800. On June 12th 1835 the Royal Assent was given to the Devonport Market Act 1835, which authorised the enlargement of the Market and the establishment of a market for corn, grain and other articles. In 1940 the ARP used the basement of the Market as a control room but it was damaged in the air raids of April 1941. A sign on a pillar in the basement indicated that it had previously been used as a garage for the Royal Hotel. The Market was taken inside the Royal Dockyard boundary in 1956 and became a Sale Store for the Principal Supply and Transport Officer (Navy). 

currently the site is surrounded by a new housing development that has been placed in a section of land that has been handed back to the people under a new review of the naval base. 

heres a few pictures, enjoy. 





[/IMG]
a fairly old picture of the exterior.




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

for more shots visit this link: http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee475/plympton-plodder/Devonport Market/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jan 19, 2011)

interesting building this one, we looked into the shelter in the basement and found the profile of the building not to match the plans! (there was another market building nearby ) also strange there is no access to the basement & we have had the huge manhole cover up inside, and found only one small room, but flooded with prob 10 foot of water in it....

also if access is there get into the clock tower - its REALLY REALLY good!


----------



## dangerous dave (Jan 19, 2011)

i need to participate and get this site done


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 19, 2011)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> interesting building this one, we looked into the shelter in the basement and found the profile of the building not to match the plans! (there was another market building nearby ) also strange there is no access to the basement & we have had the huge manhole cover up inside, and found only one small room, but flooded with prob 10 foot of water in it....
> 
> also if access is there get into the clock tower - its REALLY REALLY good!



yeh its a great building, got a lot of time for that place, i know that the building was demolished and moved, so maybe the plans were for the first site?? don't know, had no joy finding it either. thank. j


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10469&highlight=devonport

found our report for your info...enjoy!


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice to see some more images from here. The shelter is still there, it's just hidden .


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 20, 2011)

Some great features in the hall. Love the stairs and the metalwork gate, especially. Somewhere I'd love to see when I get down to Plymouth this year.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice one, I like the look of that place.


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 20, 2011)

kernowexpeditionary said:


> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=10469&highlight=devonport
> 
> found our report for your info...enjoy!



thanks, just had a look, you've got some great shots there, loving the ones of the clock cogs, came out great, nice one!


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 20, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Nice to see some more images from here. The shelter is still there, it's just hidden .



thanks, pleased you liked them. ah right, chances are i wasn't looking hard enough then, might have another look when i get a chance, got a few other places in mind at the min so i'll try them first. but really enjoyed the market , was plenty to look at. seems like its being used as some kind of store at the min.


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 20, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Some great features in the hall. Love the stairs and the metalwork gate, especially. Somewhere I'd love to see when I get down to Plymouth this year.



it was great just to look at. amazing to think they dismantled it piece by piece from a different location and rebuilt it where it is today.


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 21, 2011)

muppet1992 said:


> it was great just to look at. amazing to think they dismantled it piece by piece from a different location and rebuilt it where it is today.




Not sure where you got the info from but the only building that has been dismantled & rebuilt was the old Midland bank, well the facade anyway. The market has always been where it is now.


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 21, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> Not sure where you got the info from but the only building that has been dismantled & rebuilt was the old Midland bank, well the facade anyway. The market has always been where it is now.



it was a history site i found whilst researching the place, said that it had been moved from its old location and the applied for a extension to its trading licence....... might be wrong but i can give you the link if you want to have a look.


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 21, 2011)

muppet1992 said:


> it was a history site i found whilst researching the place, said that it had been moved from its old location and the applied for a extension to its trading licence....... might be wrong but i can give you the link if you want to have a look.




That will be the info from Plymouth Data website. The site of the market moved from it's original location but the current building was built from scratch.


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 21, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> That will be the info from Plymouth Data website. The site of the market moved from it's original location but the current building was built from scratch.



ah right, that would be my mistake then. sorry.


----------



## Badoosh (Jan 21, 2011)

muppet1992 said:


> ah right, that would be my mistake then. sorry.



No need for apology dude, i thought the same when i first read the history, easy mistake to make. 

There was a bit of a stink a while back with the locals as there was an air of uncertainty surrounding the building. Be interesting to see what develops over the coming months & if the shelter is unearthed/pumped out.


----------



## muppet1992 (Jan 21, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> No need for apology dude, i thought the same when i first read the history, easy mistake to make.
> 
> There was a bit of a stink a while back with the locals as there was an air of uncertainty surrounding the building. Be interesting to see what develops over the coming months & if the shelter is unearthed/pumped out.




from what i've picked up theres not much they can do with it, the clock tower is now labeled as unsafe, and the developers haven't really touched it, just seems to be being used as a store of some sort. i think they were talking about gutting the inside and just using the outside, similar to what they did with the old bank, but i'm not really sure how that would work as its a protected building...


----------

